# Compra-venta > Compro >  Baraja de cartas

## turureyaya

Hola buenas, os quería hacer una pregunta, soy zurdo y a la hora de hacer extender las cartas en mis manos con las cartas cara arriba, no se ve ningun numero, y tengo que hacerlo como si sujetara las cartas con mi mano izquierda en vez de con mi mano derecha, y con el abanico me pasa igual, tengo que pasarme las cartas a mi mano izquierda.

La verdad es que no he buscado mucho, siendo sincero, pero lo que he buscado, lo unico que he encontrado ha sido unas cartas que tienen los numeros a las 4 esquinas.

Busco unas cartas, a poder ser Bycicle Standard (las que suelen valer unos 3 euros) que sean para zurdos, es decir, que en vez de tener los numeros en la esquina superior izquierda y inferior derecha los tengan en la superior derecha e inferior izquierda

Muchas gracias por adelantado y espero no molestaros mucho!

Un abrazo mágico y feliz navidad!

----------


## Barbarroja

¡Buenas!

A 3 euros lo vas a tener bastante difícil, pero en TiendaMagia tienes una Bycicle para zurdos.

Baraja Zurda Bicycle

----------


## Barbarroja

Repetido.

----------


## turureyaya

Que injusto me parece... A ver di alguien mas encuentra alguna m&#225;s econ&#243;mica, porque como sea lo mismo pero con con los n&#250;meros em otros v&#233;rtices... Vaya rollo jajajaja

Enviado desde mi Xperia Z mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Ochosi

Una baraja "especial" (del tipo que sea) siempre te saldrá notablemente mas cara que una "normal", por el simple hecho de que venderán menos ejemplares. Yo todas las que he visto rondan ese precio

----------


## Aminoliquid

No te agobies con ese pequeño contratiempo.No busques un material adaptado a ti,si no que adapta tu material a tus formas.Deja volar la imaginación,que es una de las cosas que más se potencia (o debería) en la magia.
La solución a tu problema es aprender esas técnicas pero al revés.Es decir,en vez de abrir el abanico como te explica el libro,invierte el proceso y ábrelo al revés,verás como te aparecen los índices.Al igual con las extensiones en mesa y si son en mano no pasa nada ya que si extiendes bien las cartas los índices te aparecerán por los lados cortos inferiores.Si no recuerdo mal,creo que Roberto Giobbi es zurdo y en sus libros explica las técnicas como tal,no creo que recomiende el a los zurdos que se gasten ese pastizal cada vez que tienen que comprar barajas.
Piensa bien y adáptate ya que el estar pasándote la baraja de mano a mano cada vez que tengas que extender o abrir abanicos o lo que sea te va a resultar engorroso a la hora de dar fluidez y limpieza a los juegos y a la vista del público será tal vez demasiados movimientos...pienso yo.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Repetido

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Ese problema lo hemos tenido muchos, incluso yo llegué a abrir un tema con el mismo problema exactamente.
Yo soy diestro, pero agarro la baraja con esa misma mano, con la derecha. Y no necesitas barajas especiales ni nada de eso. No entiendo por qué no se ven los índices cuando haces una extensión, eso nunca me ha pasado, aunque eso si los índices me salen en la parte de abajo, pero nunca he tenido problema con ello.
Todas las técnicas las he aprendido al revés, y es fácil. Sólo es cosa de buscarle y adaptar (como ya te dijeron) el material a ti.
En resumen es eso que ya te dijeron, deja volar tu imaginación y busca tú mismo cómo puedes tener una buena relación con tu baraja. Poco a poco irás encontrando formas de hacerlo.
Olvidate de las barajas especiales, sólo ingeniatelas y piensa cómo arreglar esos pequeños detalles.

----------


## Darkman

Hola, compañeros:
Yo también soy zurdo y, lógicamente, tampoco se ven los índices en mis abanicos, lo que me frustra bastante. Y (tal como me sucedió con la guitarra, que nunca aprendí a tocar, aunque me dijeron cientos de veces que se podían invertir las cuerdas) he renunciado a conseguirlo -por falta de paciencia, no soy ningún ejemplo a seguir, of course-. Un día me regalaron una baraja corriente (un souvenir de la Alhambra, concretamente); ni había reparado en que tenía cuatro índices, pero, cuando hice el primer abanico y se vieron los numeritos, se me iluminó la cara y me llevé un buen rato abriendo y cerrando la baraja, alucinando. Y aunque no la uso para actuar (tiene dorso asimétrico) la cojo cada vez que necesito relajarme, como si fuera una pelotita anti-stress.
Ya sé que no aporto soluciones. Solo lo cuento como desahogo. Feliz y mágico 2014.

----------


## Extrem

Sinceramente, una de las cosas que mas me puede gustar es hacer magia con barajas prestadas, es cierto que en casi todas las casas donde hago magia hay una baraja mia que he regalado. Aun así hacer cartomagia con una baraja prestada es muchísimo mas impactante. En definitiva, mucho mejor practicar y adaptarte. soy diestro o te puedo decir mas.

----------

